# Security



## FAY (Apr 10, 2009)

As we have had some more animals stolen from our place, could anyone recommend a good security system with cameras????

Would prefer if they install it.


----------



## Cabotinage (Apr 10, 2009)

crocs. lots of them.


Edit: But seriously do you have fly screens? if so then you can get that stuff on adds that is super strong and cant cut it with knife not sure what its called but we have it on like most windows.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow fay thats disgusting ...low lifes that steal animals ...move to the bush


----------



## funcouple (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Fay what about on off the sercurity companies to put one in the can have camras or talk to a sercurity supplier and see wwhat they surgest. Im sorry for your loss what did they get this time there gutless people.


----------



## TURBO8 (Apr 10, 2009)

i dont know how these people could sleep at night knowing that their animal was stolen from someone else who really cared for it , low life scum ! should try CCTV that is operated by a motion sensor positioned near where your reptiles are housed so when someone walk near the sensor it automatically starts recording ! good luck .


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 10, 2009)

Fay, best to ring around a few places for prices as they differ alot from company to company for the same system.
Ive had systems installed with 2 alarms and camera for a resonable price, cant be to careful these days with all the undesirables that seem to be creeping into the hobby.


----------



## zobo (Apr 10, 2009)

get eother one that pages your mobile phone or CCTV, as no one bothers responding to alarms.
Even monitored ones just call you and will charge a big call out fee (sux for false alarms) or they call the police and these jobs are not prioritised very high so can take hours, but if you get good footage that helps.
Put one on front door as they will often knock first to see if anyone is home, then one close up at entry points of snake room etc for a face shot.
Hide the recorder well (maybe in roof or cupboard, otherwise they will take that too and you have no footage.
jas


----------



## Sturdy (Apr 10, 2009)

fay try ozspy...

www.ozspy.com.au i used to work for them they can be a bit expensive but they sell really good stuff.


----------



## FAY (Apr 10, 2009)

The animals in question are housed in a big enclosure on the back verandah. So no one broke in (thank god).

We have people here all the time buying rats and mice.
Garth is here 99.9% of the time.


----------



## damoztishfank (Apr 10, 2009)

Fay,

Try calling Shellharbour Security Services...as they specialized in closed circiut television cameras also you would need to organise back to base and alarm response.....also this would enable you to get a discount on your housing insuranse policy.....

If your wondering i've worked in the security for 10 yrs specializing in alarm installs and property protection

Fay if you want any further help i can steer you in the right direction....

Cheers Damien


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Apr 10, 2009)

I would give people you trust your address, meet them somewere to collect stuff.
Best bet would be to look in the yellow pages and call around.
sorry to hear your loss fay,goodluck


----------



## falconboy (Apr 10, 2009)

Depends how 'secure' you want the system. You can either go for dummy cameras, surveilance cameras (view only, no record), a self contained DVR recording system or computer based CCTV system - even accessible via the internet for if you aren't at home. The cheapest option if you want to be able to identify them is a single camera on the area to be viewed into a wireless receiver, plug it into a VCR with a 6 hour tape (you can get them) and put it on EP (extended play) record to get a whole days activity.


----------



## -Peter (Apr 10, 2009)

Stop feeding the danes so much. Keep them a little edgy(as if you could).


----------



## Sel (Apr 10, 2009)

omg.. i cant believe that!!

Fay, u might want to put a stop to ppl coming to your house and do what someone else suggested and have them meet you somewhere..its a pain, but is it worth having people come and go so much?
Does your dog not bark? Maybe u need another dog...like a nice Doberman... to stand guard in the yard =)

Do u have any idea who took your animals?


----------



## cockney red (Apr 10, 2009)

2 ridgies & a rottie, works for me.


----------



## Bugsy (Apr 10, 2009)

You could hire me...Vicky and I will take care of the place.


----------



## nuthn2do (Apr 10, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> The animals in question are housed in a big enclosure on the back verandah. So no one broke in (thank god).
> 
> We have people here all the time buying rats and mice.
> Garth is here 99.9% of the time.


There is no point having any security system for an unsecured place. Alarm response time is typically 15-20 mins and cameras will only leave you a reminding video of how they did it.


----------



## guesswho (Apr 10, 2009)

nuthn2do said:


> There is no point having any security system for an unsecured place. Alarm response time is typically 15-20 mins and cameras will only leave you a reminding video of how they did it.


 
Yes but if they are someone who has dealt with garth and fay they will recognise them from the footage also if it isnt someone recognisable they will know how to rectify how they gained access!!!!


----------



## nuthn2do (Apr 10, 2009)

guesswho said:


> Yes but if they are someone who has dealt with garth and fay they will recognise them from the footage also if it isnt someone recognisable they will know how to rectify how they gained access!!!!


If they have dealt with someone looking to pinch reptiles they would've most likely check for ant type of security so then they'd make an effort to hide their identity. Still there's not much point of seeing how your animals were stolen ........ they're already gone


----------



## AM Pythons (Apr 10, 2009)

dick smith fay... i have my hole house,sheds,drive way under 24/7 camera's, senor lights the works...compound 101..i call it... easy to set up, u can spend as little as $300-400 or as much as$2000-3000... buget comes into it....good luck m8


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Apr 10, 2009)

Dick Smith? you can't be serious...

Get a small security specialist firm to do you an installed package. Aim for $3500-$4000.
This might seem alot, but it's not. The DVRs I supply to the firms in Brisbane start around $10K.


----------



## AM Pythons (Apr 10, 2009)

yer i can, o im sure fay has 4-5-k just laying around to spend on security, not like its a economical crisis going on or anything....


----------



## AM Pythons (Apr 10, 2009)

man traps, there illegal but so is stealing reptiles, all u need is a piece of wire & a shot gun, rig it to enclosure door, they open the door..you will have heaps of food for the danes... just joking, maybe...


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Apr 10, 2009)

tatt2tony said:


> yer i can, o im sure fay has 4-5-k just laying around to spend on security, not like its a economical crisis going on or anything....



I'm sure Fay values her herps well above the dollar symbol.

As for the economical crisis, not everyone has been effected by it.

Anyhow it was just my PROFESSIONAL opinion, what would i know...


----------



## AM Pythons (Apr 10, 2009)

just trying to offer a cheaper op,, oh better do what the pro said... regardless of funds.... sure ur not a used car salesman... anyway...good luck catch'n the lowlife fay.... i was just offering a cheap op.i should have known better..


----------



## FAY (Apr 10, 2009)

I am open to EVERY idea...regardless of price.


----------



## kupper (Apr 10, 2009)

an alpaca or lhama in the back yard


----------



## kupper (Apr 10, 2009)

fay i have a great dane just liek yourself and i am tipping they are every bit the inside dogs yours are a lhama in all seriosness ar eusually employed to take care of herds and can be rather territorial when it comes to intruders and unfamiliars 

space permitting they are definantly a easy way to go


----------



## falconboy (Apr 10, 2009)

tatt2tony said:


> i have my hole house,sheds,drive way under 24/7 camera's, senor lights the works...compound 101..i call it...



You aren't affiliated with a certain group that are in the media a lot at the moment are you? :lol:


----------



## FAY (Apr 10, 2009)

Our new dane is getting territorial, but we have only had her for a few weeks. Time will tell...lol


----------



## elapid66 (Apr 10, 2009)

falconboy said:


> You aren't affiliated with a certain group that are in the media a lot at the moment are you? :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Apr 10, 2009)

I leave junk out the front of my house all the time and someone takes it....
IF someone wants something bad enough they will take it
thats just life now


----------



## Isabel (Apr 10, 2009)

Cabotinage said:


> crocs. lots of them.




i agree...
dig a moat...
fill it with hungry crocs

OR

set up booby traps...
come home and find someone impaled on a stick at the bottom of a 20 foot pit =D

sorry for your loss though. i dont know what id do if someone took any of my animals


----------



## Sel (Apr 10, 2009)

The theif may be from APS...just be careful what you say here


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 10, 2009)

Just go off at them like you do to me occasionally.I'm sure that would scare them away


----------



## funcouple (Apr 10, 2009)

MzSel said:


> The theif may be from APS...just be careful what you say here


Sel if their APS members words cant say how low they are and what needs to be with them.


----------



## mark83 (Apr 10, 2009)

funcouple said:


> Sel if their APS members words cant say how low they are and what needs to be with them.


 

+1.


----------



## cockney red (Apr 10, 2009)

Not me!


----------



## snakehandler (Apr 11, 2009)

We used ADT security, the monitor the alarms, and the fire alarms......can get cctv monitored as well I believe...the best security system we have found....also a pair of rotties in the back yard!


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear your loss Fay...

But this is exactly why we never have people come to our house to collect anything. Not only for quarantine reasons, but you just don't know who these people are or who they know!

Pretty slim chance...but I hope you find the low lives.


----------



## kupper (Apr 11, 2009)

danes are excellant family protecters, my dane was laying on me on the couch dad reached over to wake me up from the back end of the couch , adn she started growlign ,(mind you she ahs known dad since she was a pup 

I cant stand theives especially when they steal peoples animals


----------



## shonny (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry for ur loss garth and fay..Low lifes they are... You cant trust people these days unfortunately.. I have chubb security monitoring my property (lucky my ex hubby works for them and we are still friends so it costs me anything) You just have to make sure your property is under security survelience these days as people pinch anything they want..... Hope u find them and if u do charge the mongrels that have done this to u both....


----------



## snakehandler (Apr 11, 2009)

This is exactly why in victoria you should not have to write down your physical address when you buy or sell and animal. DSE have your details, if they want to search you out they just have to look up your permit number. We refuse to write down our address for any purchase (or sale) you get our P.O Box!


----------



## bk201 (Apr 11, 2009)

let your grass grow way to long get 3-4 falling apart old bomb cars in your front yard and always have a bright light on in the same one room...people wont risk it.


----------

